# Platinum II membership - companion air ticket valid only for continental USA!



## seema (Jun 11, 2011)

This benefit, as per the II customer service agent I spoke to yesterday, stated that this benefit is open to II members residing in USA, Canada, and the Caribbean.

However, the benefit is only benefit for travel (in the listed cities - see link) for domestic travel within the continental USA. So, someone like me who resides in Canada, where the only significant benefit for me of the Platinum II membership over Gold membership (I am the latter, through my membersip with Diamond Resorts International) might be the companion airticket (I have many of the other benefits of Platinum over Gold membership, through other means). But if I can not use this companion ticket benefit for Canada to USA travel, then this benefit is useless to me, and Platinum membership with II is useless to me.

http://www.companionticketinfo.com/#terms


----------



## littlestar (Jun 12, 2011)

I like the platinum membership because of the free guest certificates for my family and friends and the extra $25 off Getaways above the gold price.  We book quite a few Getaways a year.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 12, 2011)

I already shredded my useless companion certificate.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 12, 2011)

Most companion airfare vouchers have the same restriction.  [Sometimes, if you live outside the continental US, you can fly TO there, you just can't leave from there.]

Not sure I really understand why.  Delta already restricts their companion voucher use to the 3 lowest coach fare classes.  What's the logic in letting me use the voucher for say a $700 ticket to Montana, but not a $700 ticket to Alaska.  

Jeff


----------



## dmorea (Jun 13, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I already shredded my useless companion certificate.



 Next time give it to me! It usually works on flights to Savannah which for some reason are priced too high!

Seriously is the companion ticket offer transferable?


----------



## ada903 (Jun 13, 2011)

You are in luck my friend!  I thought I had shredded them but did not!  I have three of them, I have three II accounts that I upgraded to platinum.  I am going to pm you - give me your mailing address and I will mail these to you.




dmorea said:


> Next time give it to me! It usually works on flights to Savannah which for some reason are priced too high!
> 
> Seriously is the companion ticket offer transferable?


----------



## dmorea (Jun 13, 2011)

Your the best! Tugs the best!  Will let you know if they work


----------



## JeffW (Jun 13, 2011)

Can someone list the conditions of the companion voucher?  Is is for any airline?  Any ticket price?  Do you have to make it thru a travel agency?  Already seems like one restriction is good for US48 travel only.

Jeff


----------



## ada903 (Jun 13, 2011)

I remember there is a specific website where you go and put in the voucher number to shop for tickets.  Yes, it is restricted to continental USA, and certain pairs of cities were not even available, I could have used Portland-Chicago but nothing was available.


----------



## lily28 (Jun 13, 2011)

If any tugger has a free companion voucher that they don't need, please pm me.  the airfare from chicago to miami for my cruise is way too high.  even southwest want more than $400 per person roundtrip.  thanks


----------



## deemarket (Jun 14, 2011)

*Companion ticket*



JeffW said:


> Most companion airfare vouchers have the same restriction.  [Sometimes, if you live outside the continental US, you can fly TO there, you just can't leave from there.]
> 
> Not sure I really understand why.  Delta already restricts their companion voucher use to the 3 lowest coach fare classes.  What's the logic in letting me use the voucher for say a $700 ticket to Montana, but not a $700 ticket to Alaska.
> 
> Jeff



When you get to use them they are great.  Went to a convention to Louisville last year and I had a USAirways Companion ticket because I have a Bank of America credit card attached to my USAirways frequent flyer account.  I was able to buy my ticket and get two friends tickets for $99 plus taxes and other fees of course (we shared the cost of the three tickets). Wasn't going to be able to use it with BH.  Worked out nicely.

But sometimes you look for flights to use them on and it is so hard to find a use for them that works out to be worth it.  The cost of the full fare ticket has to be at a base fare of $250. So you find fares of $248 or the next highest price is $338 or another airlines is cheaper. 

So sometimes they work for you and sometimes they don't.


----------



## griffinhouse (Jun 15, 2011)

Are the companion tickets good for any airline. I live in Michigan and fly in and out of Detroit. For the most part Delta is the only airline that we use--all the other airlines have very few non-stop fights.  Also, does anyone know if the airfares accrue frequent flyer miles?


----------



## dmorea (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok This certificate is tough to use!  you have to go to their website and put in where you want to go to / from and a specific date.  . Its not a companion flies free situation. Its what they want to price it at  and what flights they want to offer. So for instance even though i  put in destinations having a big sale right now and with lots of availabilty , the first response is its only available at a higher price than their twofer offer normally is for the rate zones i chose.. Then if thats accepted I get only stopover flights offered even though there are non stop. and less than  2 12 hours non stop . I am not offerred non stops at all even at a higher price. Then the fare is before taxes and fees... so even if i go with all that I end up saving maybe $20 over going nonstop to my destination without the certificate and instead of 2 hours 20 minutes i will use up 4- 6 hours and risk a transfer problem  
 Interval should really come up with a better option. I will keep trying but I am thinking this certificate is pretty useless. 
Thanks Ada though for giving me the chance!


----------



## ada903 (Jun 23, 2011)

That's why I had almost shredded them, they are useless!



dmorea said:


> Ok This certificate is tough to use!  you have to go to their website and put in where you want to go to / from and a specific date.  . Its not a companion flies free situation. Its what they want to price it at  and what flights they want to offer. So for instance even though i  put in destinations having a big sale right now and with lots of availabilty , the first response is its only available at a higher price than their twofer offer normally is for the rate zones i chose.. Then if thats accepted I get only stopover flights offered even though there are non stop. and less than  2 12 hours non stop . I am not offerred non stops at all even at a higher price. Then the fare is before taxes and fees... so even if i go with all that I end up saving maybe $20 over going nonstop to my destination without the certificate and instead of 2 hours 20 minutes i will use up 4- 6 hours and risk a transfer problem
> Interval should really come up with a better option. I will keep trying but I am thinking this certificate is pretty useless.
> Thanks Ada though for giving me the chance!


----------



## tarahsu (Jul 5, 2012)

yes, if any tugger has a companion voucher that they do not want, I would like to try it out to see if it would be worth the upgrade for me.

Thanks!


----------

